# Real Diamond nail polish



## Barbie1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Only 25.00 dollars each and real diamond nail polish now that I would buy.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 15, 2014)

Are this really made out of diamonds? I know their phrase is " With a real black diamond" but on their website it says nothing if there is diamond fragments in it. It seems like all of the colors though are inspired by different diamonds which is pretty unique.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 16, 2014)

One real diamond is within every single nail polish. It is usually a black diamond but they do sell a white diamond nail polish that is 30 dollars instead of the regular 25.00 black diamond ones.Each diamond is worth 25 to 30 dollars so they are priced as their value amount.They call it the only real diamond nail polish because it is the colors are not diamond inspired they have many more colors but I only showed the ones I really liked above in the pics here.The colors are pretty though all the reviews I looked at for this product were good and yes its real diamonds and affordable too.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 16, 2014)

If you go to azature.com they will show you all the nail colors and if you click on a nail polish color it says the things about one diamond in every bottle and whether its a black diamond one or the white diamond one but you can tell that from the price ranges on the website too.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 16, 2014)

https://twitter.com/blognailedit/status/360410051535568897

this statement from the nail polish brand should clear up the confusion.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 16, 2014)

I found this diamond polish too its diamond dust infused nail polish a lil bit different but pretty shades too real diamond dust infused.


----------

